
How we built a Vine clone using IPFS - AquiGorka
http://bits.citrusbyte.com/thicket-a-vine-clone-built-using-ipfs/?r=hn
======
samcat116
This article immediately lost me for calling Vine a "gif sharing app".

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive nitpicks to Hacker News. The purpose of the
threads is thoughtful conversation, not rushing to report the first wrongness
you find.

